# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Ставки на спорт

## Ihors

Если вы ищете надежный ресурс где можна ставить на спорт, вы попали на правильную ссылку, так как мои рекомендации сайту [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] будут вполне реальны, так как именно этот сайт в одно время мне помог стать на ноги. Всем рекомендую.

----------

